# Change server from IP adress to name?



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello!
I am using Abyss Web server and windows 98se. I was wondering if there was a way for me to use a name instead of my IP adress as my website URL. Or at east a cover to let people connect to my IP adress through a name. Is this possible? Let me know if more information is needed.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

yes, you can go to dyndns.org and sign up for a subdomain there. 

You can point it at your IP address, and even get a program to update it automatically if its not a static IP. 

For instance, you could get darkfox.dyndns.org, and then when someone types that in the address bar, it will connect to your IP, and thus your webserver.


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hmm... ok. But no way to make it a custom URL such as darkfox.fire or along those lines? 

Thanks for the help though. I will be using the information you provided.

Oh and erm...I know everyone hates it when poeple say this, but I would prefer it to be free. Heh. Thanks again.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Dyndns.org is free...

there is the option to get a domain name that does the same thing, but that costs money. (Around 10 bucks a year.) If you got a domain name, you could use zoneedit.com to point to your server.

I would go with the free dyndns service though.


----------



## Darkfox3393 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ah it is free (sorry hadn't checked it out thoroughly). Ok well it'll work. I used selfip.com. Some of the available free subs seemed....odd. heh. Thanks for the help though. Solved my problem. .


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Glad to be of assistance. Just come on back if you need help with anything else... it gets lonely in this part of the forum sometimes :grin:


----------

